
Low IQ & Conservative Beliefs Linked to Prejudice - evo_9
http://news.yahoo.com/low-iq-conservative-beliefs-linked-prejudice-180403506.html
======
paulhauggis
So what if we had a study linked specific races of people to intelligence
(based on the same sort of data here)? It would not be accepted, even if the
proof was in the stats.

This is my problem with this entire article. It's just fine to be prejudice
against conservatives/republicans. The whole thing stinks of liberal bias.

